# Monitor, Bild wird häufig kurz schwarz



## RobinX (22. Februar 2019)

*Monitor, Bild wird häufig kurz schwarz*

Hallo PCGH Community,

ich habe mir letztens einen neuen Monitor von Samsung (C27FG73) erworben. Dort tritt immer wieder ein Problem auf, dass das Bild beim spielen aussetzt, sprich es wird schwarz für ca. 2 Sekunden. Dieses Problem tritt insbesondere mit aktivierten FreeSync sehr häufig auf. Dabei ist es egal ob FreeSync im Normal Mode oder Ulitmate Mode läuft. Mit deaktivierten FreeSync passiert dies auch hin und wieder, jedoch deutlich seltener.

Einmal ist es mir passiert das das Bild erst gar nicht wieder kam, sondern dort ein Warnhinweis mit meiner Auflösung und Hz Zahl stand. Mein Monitor läuft in Full HD und 144Hz über den Displayport Anschluss.

Bislang trat diese Problem bei allen von mir getesteten Spielen auf, außer bei Jade Empire welches auf 30 FPS gelockt ist.

Mein alter Monitor von AOC welcher ebenfalls FreeSync und 144Hz hat lief immer tadellos.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## -Seb- (3. März 2019)

*AW: Monitor, Bild wird häufig kurz schwarz*

Servus, 

hast du das Problem beseitigen können? Oder weiß jemand eine Lösung. Habe seit kurzem den Acer KG1 KG271UAbmiipx ab €' '328 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland . Läuft so weit ich das beurteilen kann eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Freesync. Aber bei mir wird ab und zu der Monitor auch einfach für 1-2 Sekunden schwarz. 

Gruß


----------

